# Are Straight Load Trailers Bad On Horses Legs?



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Even hauling a horse for several hours isn't going to be too harmful if the person driving has more brains than horsepower. If you drive at moderate speeds and don't swerve around or slam on the brakes then it won't stress your horse much. If you drive your crew cab deisel pick up with a 16 foot trailer behind like it's a Camaro then you will have a problem regardless of the kind of trailer you have.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

kevinshorses said:


> Even hauling a horse for several hours isn't going to be too harmful if the person driving has more brains than horsepower. If you drive at moderate speeds and don't swerve around or slam on the brakes then it won't stress your horse much. If you drive your crew cab deisel pick up with a 16 foot trailer behind like it's a Camaro then you will have a problem regardless of the kind of trailer you have.


:lol: lol!! We are pretty careful about driving with a trailer!! Especially going down our road which is steep and twsity~~


----------



## smr (Mar 4, 2009)

I recently had a horse get down in the trailer. I don't know how it happen but it did. I was driving very carefully. Damage wasn't too bad but it was scary.


----------

